# Why do people hate campers in FPS games?



## iplikator (Jul 19, 2012)

Seriously, I don't see why it's such a big problem, To me it seems like someone being mad because of castling in Chess or something like that, It's a partt of the game and In real life you would be able to do the same, so I don't see the problem!


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

I don't why they get mad, it's not like they're a problem; just get on Black Ops sometime and try camping, you won't last long.


----------



## worfking (Sep 1, 2012)

camping is really frowned upon in online games. the campers will get harrassed every time they log on.


----------



## iplikator (Jul 19, 2012)

worfking said:


> camping is really frowned upon in online games. the campers will get harrassed every time they log on.







I know that, I just don't understand why do these people hate it so much, It's a part of the game, deal with it!


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

What is camping??


----------



## iplikator (Jul 19, 2012)

Flight Sim Guy said:


> I don't why they get mad, it's not like they're a problem; just get on Black Ops sometime and try camping, you won't last long.







Exactly! I agree with you!


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Sitting in one place, usually covering a strategic point such as a spawn point, control point, doorway, etc..


----------



## JDHuff185 (Nov 4, 2012)

Just cause you wait for someone to pass by your camping spot, and you shoot them when they don't notice you. They just get mad and try to blame their inattentiveness on your "noobish" tactics. They just need to grow up, don't worry.


----------



## sarla (May 14, 2010)

Old Rich said:


> What is camping??


They can keep you locked down and keep you from playing . Bad gaming in my opinion


----------



## sarla (May 14, 2010)

I saw it a lot in WOW before I quit. Mostly kids. People who did not actually know how to play. Bullies . I loved to take them out


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

1 Its being lazy
2 Its getting a head of the competition easier
3 Its cheating
4 People that do it cant play games properly so they have to resort to camping because its the only way their gaming efforts get recognised.


----------



## sarla (May 14, 2010)

TSF defination of camping :
Excellent GBL



greenbrucelee said:


> 1 Its being lazy
> 2 Its getting a head of the competition easier
> 3 Its cheating
> 4 People that do it cant play games properly so they have to resort to camping because its the only way their gaming efforts get recognised.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

sarla said:


> TSF defination of camping :
> Excellent GBL


I always thought that was the definition anyway


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

I don't think that camping is cheating... It's strategy and taking advantage of terrain...

The way to beat campers is to know the map, know the camping spots, know how to avoid them and know how to take them out.

I, personally, prefer to play strategically in FPS games, rather than run around like a nutcase... 

The thing about camping... When people do it, they usually stay in the same place, so all you have to do is exact your revenge with a well placed grenade or sneak attack from behind...


----------



## sarla (May 14, 2010)

Depends on the game maybe, 
I know WOW they would get onto a better geared toon and camp you for as long as you tried to rez. Unless I am wrong most of the time if you have to regain control of your character there is a slight lag. Therefore giving them the upper hand again. PVP vs PVE 
Its not cheating GZ . Its in the game so its legal. I just think it can be wrong to continue to camp


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Everyone has their own style of gaming.

I hate cheaters just as much as the next guy...

Lag switches, exploits, etc... What I hate most, on the XBOX, is when people play split-screen just so they have two sets of eyes... 

As for camping... It doesn't bother me. I don't play FPS games often... When I do, I change my tactics depending on how the others are playing... If I have a bunch of buffoons running around like chickens I will pick a defensible area and "camp"... If I am playing with a bunch of campers, I will attempt to pick them off from their sites.


----------



## sarla (May 14, 2010)

That's different GZ . I see your point there. 
I have not played many MMO games. Played WOW for 4 years. Camping I was ref: to was . You die and a person would stay at your spawn point and kill you as soon as you rez'ed . You had zero chance to fight back.
I have seen my share of milit-boxers. I was doing good to keep one game going much less have 6 screens ( actually saw it once ) just to take advantage of points.
I only play ps3 now but , would like to get back into some MMO games 
That's all you can do is switch your play style and gain the upper hand.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

That is cheating too... Most FPS games have random spawns to keep that from happening.

I have never played an MMORPG... And RPGs are my favorite style of game...


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

GZ said:


> I don't think that camping is cheating... It's strategy and taking advantage of terrain...
> 
> The way to beat campers is to know the map, know the camping spots, know how to avoid them and know how to take them out.
> 
> ...


 My opinion exactly.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

I think there is a difference between being hidden and sniping people when you see them and just sitting at respawn points waiting for people to respawn so you can kill them.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

greenbrucelee said:


> I think there is a difference between being hidden and sniping people when you see them and just sitting at respawn points waiting for people to respawn so you can kill them.


 I agree. There's a difference between strategy and laziness.


----------



## GoSuNi (Dec 5, 2008)

If you play long enough, you will know where every camping vantages are.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Spawn Camping and normal Camping are different things (one is simply watching a spot, the other is watching a spot waiting for people to spawn).

@Rich - Camping is basically the act of people hiding in one spot waiting for people to appear so they can shoot them. This technique is usually used by Snipers (who keep their scopes on a particular spot where people appear).


----------



## pctoxicated (Sep 22, 2012)

I used to love camping up on the rooftops in the days of quake 1  all in the name of fun I wreckin who cares what they think. I almost wet myself hiding up on the roofs metal grid along that apth to the medium difficulty portal i think it was someone comes running down the hallway and gets rockets rained upon them took this guy an hour to work out where the heck i was rofl. boy did I get insulted that day.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

*Camper Alert*
*Camper Alert* :laugh:


----------



## iplikator (Jul 19, 2012)

greenbrucelee said:


> I think there is a difference between being hidden and sniping people when you see them and just sitting at respawn points waiting for people to respawn so you can kill them.







No offense, But I think both should be considered a part of the game!


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Luckily most games have random spawn points anymore... So that isn't so much an issue... But I feel it is cheating to camp at a spawning point just to pick off people before they gain control of their avatar.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

GZ said:


> Luckily most games have random spawn points anymore... So that isn't so much an issue... But I feel it is cheating to camp at a spawning point just to pick off people before they gain control of their avatar.


 Yep.


----------



## iplikator (Jul 19, 2012)

GZ said:


> Luckily most games have random spawn points anymore... So that isn't so much an issue... But I feel it is cheating to camp at a spawning point just to pick off people before they gain control of their avatar.






Not to offend anyone but I don't feel that is cheating!


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

You are not offending me. But, I would like to hear why you don't feel that is cheating.


IMHO, it's like saying that, in an Auto race, you sit outside the pits and slash every racecar's tires before they can get on the track...


----------



## TeenScripts (Oct 27, 2012)

Its cheating but you don't get caught and the camper is most likely using a better tactic. I use to camp on COD back in the old days (1 year ago :grin: ). Plus it's not like there are administrators who search the game for campers. So as far as I am concerned camping is a good tactic. And people hate campers because they usually hide in bushes unseen, and it just annoys a lot of people...


----------



## iplikator (Jul 19, 2012)

TeenScripts said:


> Its cheating but you don't get caught and the camper is most likely using a better tactic. I use to camp on COD back in the old days (1 year ago :grin: ). Plus it's not like there are administrators who search the game for campers. So as far as I am concerned camping is a good tactic. And people hate campers because they usually hide in bushes unseen, and it just annoys a lot of people...








Not to offend anyone, but in my opinion this is not cheating!


----------



## TeenScripts (Oct 27, 2012)

iplikator said:


> Not to offend anyone, but in my opinion this is not cheating!


Well this is a matter of opinion then....


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

iplikator said:


> Not to offend anyone, but in my opinion this is not cheating!


You still have not explained why you don't feel that is cheating.


----------



## PoWn3d_0704 (Aug 17, 2009)

Camping is part of every game. In Battlefield, for instance, that is why you have grenade launchers and smoke grenades and the likes.

I play sniper, almost exclusively. Now, on huge 64 player maps, I have two play styles. The bush wookie, or camper, and the Rambo run and gun with the Bolt Action .308.

Camping is what snipers do. Sit back, and wait. It's up to the other team to either rush so I can't get them all, or figure out how to get behind me.

I actually get more complaints tuning my Sniper Rifle in close quarters. I use iron sights (remove my scope entirely) with a laser sight. Put that dot on a body, shoot once, profit. I have 10 bullets in a clip, which should allow for 10 kills. I prefer it to Assault Rifles.


----------



## iplikator (Jul 19, 2012)

GZ said:


> You are not offending me. But, I would like to hear why you don't feel that is cheating.
> 
> 
> IMHO, it's like saying that, in an Auto race, you sit outside the pits and slash every racecar's tires before they can get on the track...






It just feels like if someone said 'It's cheating to promote your pieces in Chess" to me, if you can legally do it in the game, It shouldn't be considered cheating, In real life you could do the same (I know you don't respawn In real Life, but you could camp next to a strategic point) I know it's Different to camp somewhere like near a critical passage and near a spawn point, But This is what i think about it, Also, With the Auto race, That would be against the race's rules, However in most games camping near a spawn point is not against the rules.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

That is the thing... It is actually exploiting a glitch, or an oversight, in a game...

To sit there at a spawn point and kill an opponent before they can control their avatar... It's not like being "Kinged" in checkers or promoting a pawn to "Queen" in chess... Those are rules that are built into the game and takes strategy to get to that point... Camping at spawn points is like taking your pawn off of your line and putting it on your opponents and wanting it to be promoted to Queen... 

This is exactly why most modern day FPS games have multiple spawn points and if there is and apponent in one, it will spawn you somewhere else...


----------



## TeenScripts (Oct 27, 2012)

GZ said:


> That is the thing... It is actually exploiting a glitch, or an oversight, in a game...
> 
> To sit there at a spawn point and kill an opponent before they can control their avatar... It's not like being "Kinged" in checkers or promoting a pawn to "Queen" in chess... Those are rules that are built into the game and takes strategy to get to that point... Camping at spawn points is like taking your pawn off of your line and putting it on your opponents and wanting it to be promoted to Queen...
> 
> This is exactly why most modern day FPS games have multiple spawn points and if there is and apponent in one, it will spawn you somewhere else...


They also make sure to spawn you away from the opposing Team's current spawn and player locations.


----------



## PoWn3d_0704 (Aug 17, 2009)

Battlefield allows you to spawn directly on teammates.

Meaning spawn points are allowed to be anywhere.

Since I run with a clan, I can ask a teammate to go to a certain place to allow me to spawn.


----------



## TeenScripts (Oct 27, 2012)

Not the case though in COD as i remember it. I would never spawn near an enemy. Unless the spawn made a mistake


----------



## PoWn3d_0704 (Aug 17, 2009)

Ha. Haha. Ha. You never played CoD 4 then.


----------



## TeenScripts (Oct 27, 2012)

Nope just Black Ops and MW3
And I am pretty sure if you go play those two you will see the difference in spawning (although I have played World at War and i must say, you do spawn near the enemy a whole lot)


----------



## PoWn3d_0704 (Aug 17, 2009)

Call of Duty 4 is the best CoD in my estimation. Basically, the gameplay is the best. Most fun.
World at War had the best Zombie mode.
The rest of the CoDs manages to lose my interest at about 50-60 hours of game time.

I have more than 800 in CoD4 and 250-300 in World at War.


----------



## TeenScripts (Oct 27, 2012)

I honestly think MW2 is the best, and I no longer play COD due to the new versions of it, I am hoping BO2 will be as good as they say (others think it is stupid because they made it futuristic, and that basically screwed up the game) I think people will start switching to Battlefield


----------



## PoWn3d_0704 (Aug 17, 2009)

The time to switch to Battlefield was a year ago. There won't be another one for awhile.


----------



## TeenScripts (Oct 27, 2012)

PoWn3d_0704 said:


> The time to switch to Battlefield was a year ago. There won't be another one for awhile.


There isn't really a "time to switch" you can still find loads of people who still play World at War online on there Wii! (My friend still does and he never waits "too long" for a game to start). You can also still find people who by the old Guitar Hero's or games like Mario....Even Uncharted and obviously COD.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

PoWn3d_0704 said:


> Battlefield allows you to spawn directly on teammates.
> 
> Meaning spawn points are allowed to be anywhere.
> 
> Since I run with a clan, I can ask a teammate to go to a certain place to allow me to spawn.


 I think this is the best option.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Here I go again . . What is spawning? ( other than what fish do fish )


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

:rofl: Spawning (or re-spawning) is when your character resets in a game, usually after you've been killed.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Well hell . . I wouldn't want to do that! !


----------



## sarla (May 14, 2010)

LOL @ Old Rich.............. You are so right. Its not any fun


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Old Rich said:


> Well hell . . I wouldn't want to do that! !


:rofl: That's why I usually do singleplayer.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

I have enough trouble landing my Helcat on the carrier! . . and I had a AirMans liscense in my youth!


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Another flight simmer. Awesome!


----------



## sarla (May 14, 2010)

I tried to play a flight sim game once. Got off the ground um I forget how many time. and crashed just as many


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Flight sims are awesome! (In case you didn't see my name).


----------



## PoWn3d_0704 (Aug 17, 2009)

I just need a decent joystick. I'm more of a racing sim guy, myself.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Oh, a good joystick makes it 100% better. The Logitech Extreme 3D Pro is a really good one, and it's only $30-$40. I would love to play a flight sim on your setup, PoWn3d.  

Racing games are awesome too. I like NFS Carbon and HP2, and Test Drive Unlimited, the best.


----------



## PoWn3d_0704 (Aug 17, 2009)

Nah, racing Sims. GTR2 is the best so far.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

GTR?

TDU was pretty realistic, especially if you turned the realism setting up.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

I do ok on land but have yet to successfully land on the damn carrier ( I think it may have been secretly comandeered by the Japanese while I was out on a sortie . . sly those orientals! ! )


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

What program do you use, Rich?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

M/S Flight Sim . . it's an older one ( like me ) and I probably should upgrade


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

98? 2004? FSX?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

98 I think . . I actually don't have it installed right now. Is there a version that is 64 bit ?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

I'm still using FS1!


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

GZ said:


> I'm still using FS1!


 Get outta here! 

I don't know if there's a 64bit version, but if your systems will run it, I would highly recommend both of you get FSX. It will blow you away.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Sounds good . . does it have the WWII planes . . I flew props so I like to stay with that


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

It comes with everything from Cubs to 747s to F-18s. And then the online addon content is insanely huge. I would recommend getting the Gold Edition; it comes with some extras.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

You convinced me! !


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Awesome! :smile:


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

I think I know why this Forum is TSF,

*T*opics *S*ubject to *F*luctuate!


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Ya think? Poor OP's gonna come back and wonder what happened to his thread. :rofl: I guess we better stop, now that I got Rich to buy FSX.


----------



## iplikator (Jul 19, 2012)

lol I came back exactly after you said you better stop!


And Yes, I'm quite confused as for what are you talking abut!


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Don't you worry iplikator, they are talking Flight Sim with the Flight Sim Guy. You aren't supposed to follow what they are talking about :laugh:

Since you are Pro-camping, what games would you say are good/bad for camping?


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Sorry, iplikator, we didn't mean to hijack your thread.

Now back to your discussion.


----------



## iplikator (Jul 19, 2012)

Redeye3323 said:


> Don't you worry iplikator, they are talking Flight Sim with the Flight Sim Guy. You aren't supposed to follow what they are talking about :laugh:
> 
> Since you are Pro-camping, what games would you say are good/bad for camping?





I don't really know, IO have only played 3 FPS games so far, But I just think that there is no problem with camping!


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

I think that Big Game Hunter should let you camp... It would be more to life... :grin:


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Cabela's Big Game Hunter 2006 did, but I get the idea that that's not what they're talking about. :grin:


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

:banghead: :doh:

Can you camp in the Sims??


----------



## PoWn3d_0704 (Aug 17, 2009)

Camping Simulator. It's the joke that would ne made if Valve game out with a CoD style FPS.

Counter-Strike doesnt count. Go camp in that game and see what your K/D looks like.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Well... The biggest problem I have when playing FPS are those pesky lag switches...

I only play on my Xbox... So games have to be patched to play online... Not a perfect system, but it works well enough... At least I know I won't be spawning into fire, except maybe a stray tomahawk...


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Its better playing on PC as you connect to Servers, not each other GZ


----------



## defriend (Apr 17, 2011)

ya.. My mac..It took 10 min to connect to TF2 and CS


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

PC gamers rule! :dance:


----------



## defriend (Apr 17, 2011)

I play on a PC now..PC are way better gaming then mac.


----------



## Titanium (Nov 14, 2012)

Because it's easy for them to kill you but it's hard for you to kill them


----------



## ahsonali (Jul 8, 2012)

because mostly campers have assualt rifles... ...


----------



## tyza (Jun 9, 2008)

When you play on a 32 server with 16/16 there isnt any viable way to pick out the camping bums, since you aren't just specifically looking for one guy , and the biggest camping bums now bait other players, as in , they use one of the unsuspecting team mate
as bait and take that time frame to kill others.

I will tell you why they piss the whole server of though , when we die we go into spectator mode where we get to watch the remaining players fight it out . Well i really do not enjoy watching a camping $#%$ stare at the wall for the whole 5 minutes every round for 1 hour.


----------



## tyza (Jun 9, 2008)

I usually tell epic laggers / campers to just play single player, they can camp bots all day by themselves. without affecting others.


----------



## wkw427 (Nov 9, 2008)

I only play TF2, and I like camping.

More than one reason is in favor of camping. If the other team isn't coordinated, easy to kill them, then they have lost their ground and get camped. 
Also there is ALWAYS more than one way to leave the spawn. If one exit is being camped, don't use that exit.


----------



## PoWn3d_0704 (Aug 17, 2009)

TF2 is a little different. In most FPS games, you know there is going to be people with guns, and you know where to aim. A doorway, for instance. In TF2, you are introduced to invisible units, like the spy, and invincible units like Heavy/medic. The reason camping on TF2 isn't a big deal is that everything has a counter, or multiple ways to counter.

I play Demoman with a Half-Zetochi sword, and I can just about kill any unit in the game. Extreme melee and extreme range with AOE damage.

In BF3 I play sniper. Which typically means camper, and it can be very effective, although boring. Play style is a big deal.

Also, play with people you know. Find a clan or something, because a guy can't watch two doors at once. Even the slightest bit of coordination can change the sway of any battle.


----------



## wkw427 (Nov 9, 2008)

True true..
Personally, I find the zatochi as an _extremely_ high risk/reward weapon. Get a kill with it, full health. Fail to get a kill with it, and you are stuck with it until you kill someone.

I prefer the eyelander. Longer range, and heals 15 for every kill, boosts movement speed for every kill, but no crits


----------



## tyza (Jun 9, 2008)

for battlefield type games i guess it depends on weather your camping is influential to winning the map , in bfbc2 there were people taking choppers into the hills, dump the chopper and parachute into the mountains to camp, and the help they gave us was negative 100% because the spot wasn't strategic at all, and they always waste a good chopper to get there.

Campers in CS just wastes alot of time . A round could just go so much faster globaly if every single cs camper's pc's suddenly blew up simultaneously.


----------



## PoWn3d_0704 (Aug 17, 2009)

Wkw, yeah I have both a strange Eyelnder and Zatochi, but I never get any kills with the eyelander. That health buff after a kill means I just need to focus the Heavy (if there is one) by hitting him with my Splended Screen and sword, then pick everyone else off. I tend to do VERY well on sd_doomsday, which is the rocket platform map.


----------



## wkw427 (Nov 9, 2008)

I prefer the targe any day.

It is just so frustrating when you charge into them and kill them with the shield, leaving you with no head or stuck with the zatochi out.
The targe practically doubles your hp to fire and explosions, too.


----------



## PoWn3d_0704 (Aug 17, 2009)

I like the trade off you get with the Screen. Less damage to those particular units, but better across the board. There is another reason I use the Screen but I can't remember what it is... I'll hop on TF2 in a minute and figure it out.
Yeah, kills with the shield suck, if you need the kill to live. Luckily the charge comes back pretty fast. (Maybe that's why I use the screen?)


----------



## wkw427 (Nov 9, 2008)

Most of the time if you ARE using the screen, you are also using a melee that require kills to be good (zatochi or eyelander)..
Getting a shield kill when you would rather have another head or full health is frustrating..

Also considering that with the targe (also the screen) as long as you connect to the enemy, you will get a melee crit..

Would rather have a 20% change to deal 50+x damage plus a melee crit than 100% chance to deal ~170 damage with a tiny chance of a melee crit.
x being heads. Screen with eyelander and 4 heads will kill ANYTHING in a bash. Aside from a heavy/overhealed heavy, which needs 1 melee swing


----------



## PoWn3d_0704 (Aug 17, 2009)

Yeah, I'll look at the stats in a second. Might have to play a game of LoL first.


----------



## tyza (Jun 9, 2008)

tf2 boasting over on the next isle guys


----------



## PoWn3d_0704 (Aug 17, 2009)

I use the screen because it allows me to damage at any distance with the charge. I destroyed a server earlier with it. The only buffs on the Targe is fire and explosive resistance. The screen has a little more.

And that's why... I don't camp... In the FPS TF2. Because I'm totally on topic.


----------



## wkw427 (Nov 9, 2008)

Camping is area denial though

And fun. So mujch fun


----------



## tyza (Jun 9, 2008)

you are basing every aspect of camping in your head through team fortress 2 , that game is not even the type of game team fortress players enjoy, i do admit that the change did bring different gamers into the game itself but , it really was a fail project at the start, it was so bad that most of us went into them pixel tf1 just because tf2 was so poo poo , now , no one even cares about camping in tf2, i havn't even heard anyone complain of camping in tf2 , you do not need to sit there and watch the campers look at the wall for 2 minutes each round everyday - everytime you play in tf2. Okay?? #rant over


----------



## defriend (Apr 17, 2011)

could someone tell me what camping is?


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

defriend said:


> could someone tell me what camping is?


I take it you don't play MP FPS games. :grin:


----------



## wkw427 (Nov 9, 2008)

defriend said:


> could someone tell me what camping is?


Camping is where you and a few friends find a nice spot to spend the evening, into the night.
Said spot may include incendary pits and steak farms, but most often includes a clear line of sight to where the other team respawns, allowing you to kill them before they can get their bearings and retailiate.


----------



## defriend (Apr 17, 2011)

yes, I should of know the generic term for camping since I'm a boy scout. I have done that a lot in TF2. The enemy would put a teleporter on the roof of their base. I would just stand in the corner and headshot them when they teleport.


----------



## wkw427 (Nov 9, 2008)

Backstabbing is much more fun, especially with one of the silent kill knives...
So the other team doesn't see people who get teleported die. It is amazing

Until someone decides to go as a razorback sniper or a DR spy and screw you up. That is why you have a pyro mate nearby to puff them into the corner.


----------



## PoWn3d_0704 (Aug 17, 2009)

Telefrag.

As a spy, go use the other teams teleporter entrance. Anyone standing on the exit when get killed by you as you teleport through. In payload maps with bad engies, you can get like 5 kills if people are huddled around it.


----------



## wkw427 (Nov 9, 2008)

That is so fun


----------

